# a cure for noizy RSL bottom bracket/paired with campagnolo groupo



## greybicycle (Nov 20, 2008)

MOOTS RSL mounted CAMPAGNOLO UT has been often a problem around the BB adaptator (BB30 UT 46 x 68).
the matter is, as a system, unless everything is perfectly right, it doesn't work without terrible unwanted noise under pressure....
but all in all, the press fit system doesn't make much sense: 2 cup simply press into a frame in a spot where huge forces are applied, without side effects.... well I don't think so.
as a bicycle mechanic myself, I understand the interest of the bicycle industry to choose this option especially with carbon fibers frameset. glueing a thread, or simply making a hole to receive the BB, neither good really....
I feel and search for an answer and it came from the US (see the link below). it works 100%, you are pressing AND tied!
yet my tips to leave all the noise behind once for all: you also need to apply some ceramic grease (SRAM or else CERAMIC SPEED) inside de cups (quite generously).
voilà, my little tips of the day!

https://www.praxiscycles.com/product/conv-bb-campagnolo/
CeramicSpeed All Round grease, 10 ml - CeramicSpeed


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Praxis sure have helped a lot of people with those bottom brackets so far.


----------

